# Paintballs



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Just for fun I want to get some paintballs to shoot. I think this would even get some more shooters involved in the sport if they shot paintballs first and saw a big paint splat on a larger target. I am thinking of getting these due to size and price. I know NOTHING about paintballs. Would these withstand being shot from a slingshot?

http://www.amazon.com/Nelson-Caliber-Paintballs-Mixed-Colors/dp/B003HOLIZC


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

Egads, I havent paintballed since around 1987, not long after one of the first entrepeneurs in our region leased a large wooded field an hour east of me. Players at the time rented and shot a bolt-action cattle-marking pistol called the "Nelspot 007", which has long since become obsoleted by semiautomatic versions with larger CO2 tanks with large hoppers. For typical play attire (t-shirt and outer cammo shirt), the impact is comparable to getting hit by a bumblebee while riding a motorcycle at 60 mph ... it'll leave a smallpainful welt, and a hickey-like bruise, but wont break the skin. Anyway, I dont want to bore people with nostalgia.

Getting back to your question: I wouldn't trust them in a slingshot, dude. Although fairly strong, those balls are designed to break on a sturdy impact. Picture bath pearls, filled with water soluable dye instead of lavender-scented glycerine. You might be able to shoot a few, if you dont squeeze or pull too hard, but if one breaks in your sling, it'll wreck the pouch. It's not worth it.


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

It would be fun, but maybe we have to design a special pouch for paintball i guess


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

I shoot them out of my slingshots from time to time and haven't had a problem yet. Temperature plays a big part in how easy they are to break. If it is cold outside, I have had them hit a hard target and not break, so I keep them in a pocket to keep them warm. If it is hot out they work better if kept in a shoulder bag or something like it. They are fun to shoot too. Hold the pouch in front of the ball to keep from crushing it. You get used to it pretty quickly.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Youtube slingshot paintball there are videos of guys taking this serious they seem to be having a blast! if at closer range than paintballing though.


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

Chief AJ gives them to the younger shooter for amo and they seem to work well havent used them my self though


----------



## Gandolphin (Jun 28, 2010)

and it must be a very strong slingshot,
and don't forget the safety mask that paintballs require, you can't get the slingshot near you in order to aim...
I think that a wrist brace is a great idea for such a slingshot.
When I think about it, the Barnett Pro Diablo II with good set of bands can be great for it...


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

Gandolphin said:


> and it must be a very strong slingshot,
> and don't forget the safety mask that paintballs require, you can't get the slingshot near you in order to aim...
> I think that a wrist brace is a great idea for such a slingshot.
> When I think about it, the Barnett Pro Diablo II with good set of bands can be great for it...


I don't aggree with you








Don't know the weight of a paint ball, but i am sure that my low draw weight butterfly bands will do the job.

The more draw weigth, the less accurate

I have to find a paintball club where i live to make some test. I think they should have a chrony too.


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

SlingshotsUSA sells the 50cal size. It's what I use at the boyscout functions.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Paintballs work great in a slingshot I use them a lot. I used them to shoot aerials because the marbles just stick in the foam targets. I wired a plastic surface to the foam target and you can see in the hits how they work. Great fun.
http://s146.photobucket.com/albums/r259/Rkyle/?action=view&current=Aerialsandpaintballs.mp4


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm surprised to hear they work so well. So much for my earlier speculation.


----------



## haertig (Jul 30, 2010)

Paintballs work fine in a slingshot. They are the preferred ammo of my wife and son. I prefer Gobstopper myself. My son is starting to come around to he Gobstoppers too. They make a very satisfying crack when they hit a hard target and leave a little mound of pulverized candy to show you where they hit. Paintballs are more messy and after a few hits on the target, it is, well, "painted". So you can lose track of where your subsequent shots are hitting.

We use the cheapest paintballs I could find. I think they were about $9.95 per 500 at WalMart. Nothing wrong with them, other than the mess (which washes off with water, lawn sprinklers, or rain - so not really a big issue).


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I tried paintballs but i was only getting at best 5 shots between ones that would break from all could figure was the bands being too powerful. The balls were high quality. Recommended to me for slingshots.

My bands were double thera band gold 2 per side. 3/4 tapered to 1/2 inch. Or blue thera band 3 in tapered to 2 in.

I will try lighter bands and I'm sure the paintballs won't break that easy.

Try this. Set up the paintballs on something that won't produce a ricochet or a ricochet in a bad direction and shoot at them. I used my BB shooter to explode them.


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

paint balls as targets now that could be fun dought I could get many hits.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

dragonmaster said:


> paint balls as targets now that could be fun dought I could get many hits.


Yeah it is a challenge. It was one of the ways that helped me to really focus on pinpoint targets. As I heard Perry (A+) say; "Aim small miss small".


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

I bet Flatbands double cup pouches would work good for paintballs.You wouldn't have to worry about squeezing them to hard no matter how powerfull your bands.


----------



## haertig (Jul 30, 2010)

Rayshot said:


> Try this. Set up the paintballs on something...


Great idea! I hadn't thought of shooting AT the paintballs. That would be tough with a slingshot, but sniping at them wth an air rifle or air pistol would be a good alternative if I can't manage to hit them with my slingshots. Thanks for the good idea. I'll be heading out well armed with slingshots and pellet guns tomorrow to give this a try!


----------

